# Pay change



## Anonimous (Jun 2, 2021)

I just changed my job at the DC, and was expecting to get a whole different pay just like the confirmation letter stated. But my new check came out with the same pay rate as the previous job. Should I wait for it to reflect?and what happens to that missed money that I did not receive as expected?OR should I reach out to pay & benefits or HR?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 2, 2021)

Wait for it.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 2, 2021)

When did you start your new position? The paycheck you get this week will be for 5/23-5/29, so if you switched on 5/30 or 6/1 it wouldn’t have taken effect yet. If you switched before then, you should talk to HR.


----------



## Anonimous (Jun 2, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> When did you start your new position? The paycheck you get this week will be for 5/23-5/29, so if you switched on 5/30 or 6/1 it wouldn’t have taken effect yet. If you switched before then, you should talk to HR.


I switched on 5/23. And yesterday I just got paid the same old rate


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 2, 2021)

Anonimous said:


> I switched on 5/23. And yesterday I just got paid the same old rate


Then I’d talk to HR.
If you go on workday and look through your profile, under the compensation tab you should be able to see your pay change as well.


----------



## Anonimous (Jun 2, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Wait for it.


I called the HR and I was told that they delayed to move my name from my previous pay. And I should be fine by the next pay.So I was told I will get the remaining difference too


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 2, 2021)

Used to do payroll for another company (back in the days when doing payroll for a small company meant using tax tables to know how much to withhold).  Sometimes there's just some lag.
Depending on the pay schedule, it might not show up until your next check.  Review that pay stub carefully - the date the pay increase was supposed to be effective and the pay period covered are what you want to look at.
I'm guessing it'll be reflected properly but if it's not, talk to HR.  Mistakes happen.


----------

